# Florida-Georgia



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

I know it’s already a crappy week with the election, but it is the Cocktail Party!

I’m not into it like a normal year but it might be a good distraction for a while. I hope there’s no more injuries (lord knows UGA has had enough) and the refs don’t decide the game.
Everybody seems to think the game comes down to UFs offense vs UGAs defense. I kinda think the game key is going to be the opposite and be UGAs offensive production against UFs sketchy D. Weakness vs weakness. If Georgia gets the run game going and keeps Trask off the field it would be advantage Georgia.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## hopper (Nov 7, 2020)

YEAH BUDDY ITS DAWG DAY


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

Dawgs lose. Our midget QB will turn the ball over too many times.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

We both lose.......Gary Danielson is calling the game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> We both lose.......Gary Danielson is calling the game




I just thought the same thing...


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Ok.....running game established


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## hopper (Nov 7, 2020)

That was fast


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

7-0 Dawgs on the first play!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

The stands look pathetic...


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

.........


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

That was quick.  Nursing a massive headache already.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Jackson was hit out of bounds late but no call.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> The stands look pathetic...


Another victim of 2020


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Wooooooooo hoooooooooo!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Georgia doing a good job on pick routes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

Omg! Poor guy is badly hurt!


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

That was nasty!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 7, 2020)

That was nasty. Ugggh.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 7, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Hate to see that


----------



## trad bow (Nov 7, 2020)

Don’t need to show that one again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

Nothing a new ankle won’t fix.. dang.. poor kid..


----------



## tcward (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Another victim of 2020


But Joe gonna fix it!


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 7, 2020)

Prayn' for the young man that was rough.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Dang! Somebody has put some voodoo on us. Last week we dropped like flies, now this. Dang that was sad!

14-0 Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Ouch!!! ?????


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Dang, goobers hit Stetson late On that td. Wow!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

Dude was watching the replay.... Said it was a touchdown while they were loading him up.  Tough freshman


----------



## tcward (Nov 7, 2020)

Cheap shot on Bennett that play..


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

TD goobers 

14-7 Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

That was a heck of a play by Trask. Almost lost the ball. He’s a player


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

I think we traded uniforms with Vandy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

I hope this injury trend ends in this game..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 7, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang! Somebody has put some voodoo on us. Last week we dropped like flies, now this. Dang that was sad!
> 
> 14-0 Dawgs


Scott Cochran brought his mojo to y'all


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

Danialson said 3rd down was a big down.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Time for JT our luck we get Mathis!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> Danialson said 3rd down was a big down.


That man is dropping some knowledge on us


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

TD goobers 

14-14


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 7, 2020)

Niether team has much if any defense. Alabama is licking its chops to get the winner of this one in Atlanta.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

I don't really understand how they classify our D as good


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

jmac7469 said:


> Niether team has much if any defense. Alabama is licking its chops to get the winner of this one in Atlanta.



Loser goes to Atlanta?


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> That man is dropping some knowledge on us


Ikr?


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Loser goes to Atlanta?


May be they just put together the best roster from ghis game to play Alabama ??‍??‍??‍


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

jmac7469 said:


> May be they just put together the best roster from ghis game to play Alabama ??‍??‍??‍


Mullen coach the offense and Kirby coach the defense


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Mullen coach the offense and Kirby coach the defense


With Trask at QB. Dude is a baller!


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Mullen coach the offense and Kirby coach the defense


Have you seen our defense?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Mathis SUXS


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> With Trask at QB. Dude is a baller!


Yes sir, Trask is the real deal for sure.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2020)

Dawgs won’t be able to hold up.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs anyway


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

Sure would be nice to see that piece of glass fall and smack Gary Daniels and take hm out of the game.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

It's election night and the *******s are the democrats.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

PaDawg said:


> Have you seen our defense?


All star roster from both teams.
BTW, y’all got all them 4-5* players......don’t complain.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

TD DAWGS!

21-14 GOOD GUYS after the pick 6 and extra point


----------



## trad bow (Nov 7, 2020)

TD Stokes


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Freshman WR....


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 7, 2020)

WR ran wrong route and pulled defense to the ball. Figures.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

Mathis ain’t got that “I got this” look in his eyes


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

That was interference!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

TD goobers after the quick answer

21 all


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

On Fla!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Good response Gators


----------



## trad bow (Nov 7, 2020)

Fla running picks on every play.  Some legal some not.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

That was too easy for the goobers. Way too easy. Dawgs missing that beef in the middle to get a good push to Trask.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Tyson Campbell has to be wondering what else he could do to stop that.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs missing that beef in the middle to get a good push to Trask.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


I agree


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Bennett's arm is hurt and he normally can't throw it 40 yards, yet Kirby is still sticking with him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

No flag!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Clear pass interference.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> No flag!



When Danielson calls it for UGA it's bad.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

This game is going just like Bama.  Dawgs get out early then fizzle on offense.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 7, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Bennett's arm is hurt and he normally can't throw it 40 yards, yet Kirby is still sticking with him.


I'm sure Kirby knows what he's doing with his qbs don't you think?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Bennett & Mathis......


----------



## trad bow (Nov 7, 2020)

JT. If Dawgs want a chance.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

3 straight punts for the Dawgs. We gotta get it going. Need to stop the goobers on this series, too.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 7, 2020)

Florida just cant pull away on these long plays.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Dawgs can't stop the long ball at all this year.  Bama, Tennessee and now Florida all getting long pass plays.


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

You might want to come out of that man to man Kirby


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Cine is gone, Pitts may be too.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Good, God!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2020)

Dawgs thugging


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Cine is lucky he didn't break his neck.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

TD goobers. Dawgs done went into the toilet.

28-21 goobs


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Good, God!


That’s a good example of why targeting is a penalty now no doubt


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

I don't think the Dawgs can score with Florida so that may be ballgame.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

3rd team TE scores!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 7, 2020)

Dawgs gonna lose this game. Our D is shot out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Keep playing Bennett and Mathis.....Kirby!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Goobers making it look too easy. Dawgs better regroup, and in a hurry.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

This is where the Gators start to pull away.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Missing LeCounte is tough, but the loss of Jordan Davis is much more important.  He eats up 2 blocks and let's the rushers like Ojulari, Anderson, Smith, and Johnson get to the QB.  No pressure with him out,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2020)

14-0 to a predicted loss before half time. Wow, just wow!

Go Gators!


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 7, 2020)

Still dont trust Florida's defense to stop georgia but with a lead and getting the ball to start the second half I doubt georgia can stay in this one. GO GATORS!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Throwback said:


> That’s a good example of why targeting is a penalty now no doubt


I agree, but I don’t see it as intentional.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

I am so over Bennett...


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Ftitzpatrick with brick hands, why can't UGA have players that can catch?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

About to be 35-21 after UF gets the ball back.  This is like watch election results.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

Lord have mercy we're back to the Jim Donnan years


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Can’t blame Stets on that series. Recivers dropped the balls.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

What was Toney thinking?


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Toney should’ve let that go in the end zone


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

UGAs best player makes his play.  Great job Camarda.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2020)

Do these teams find the stupidest players on the team and make them kick returners ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Bennett or Mathis couldn't hit water if they fell out of a boat!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Can’t blame Stets on that series. Recivers dropped the balls.


Bennett has done thrown over the receiver twice!


He will end up being 15 for 50


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Toney should’ve let that go in the end zone



It doesn't matter, the Dawgs are shot on defense.  UF can throw the ball every time and get 1st downs, they are just playing with UGA on the runs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Bennett has done thrown over the receiver twice!


Not the 1st play to the tight end who was wide open.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

I’m voting now......team medical staffs for MVP.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 7, 2020)

I think that Mel Tucker had a lot to do with Kirby's early success. It hurt when he left


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

Why in the world would you take Trask out?


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why in the world would you take Trask out?


Because he’s not Saban......


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

5 star after 5 star next man up , blah blah blah.  No sacks no pass defense, no offense.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

I think Kirby is a more confident Richt.  He sounds like he knows what he is doing and people believe him, but the results are the same.

Where is the improvement?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 7, 2020)

I forgot there was football today(don't watch but still follow).

The gata beating the dawg will make a nice finish to an otherwise mundane day.

Go gata!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> This is where the Gators start to pull away.


^this^...


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Goobers kick a long one to go up by 10

31-21 goobs


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 7, 2020)

Tech didn't lose today either! That's like a win for Tech fans.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Dawgs have to score at least a FG here and drive the ball or it's ballgame.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> 5 star after 5 star next man up , blah blah blah.  No sacks no pass defense, no offense.





PaDawg said:


> I think Kirby is a more confident Richt.  He sounds like he knows what he is doing and people believe him, but the results are the same.
> 
> Where is the improvement?


With posts like that I don’t need to be here..


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 7, 2020)

Stacey Abrams and the Gata run this state.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 7, 2020)

Dang it! When I checked the score I thought it was the fourth quarter.

I'll be back in two hours to rub in the dawgs loss.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

We are getting manhandled.  Just like with Bama in the second half, we will not score again today.  possibly a field goal but no TDs


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Catch the ball you bunch of bums.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

More overthrown long balls....


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Just kneel on it and stop the embarrassment!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Catch the ball you bunch of bums.


Sure, Stetson has overthrown a few, but he’s also put the ball right in the receivers hands, and they drop an easy catch. Not all Stetsons fault.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

This is ugly...


I’m just glad we beat Tennessee..


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Now Camarda has caught the Isuck bug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

75 passing yards...


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> More overthrown long balls....


I guess he figured his stats would be better if he just over throw them out of reach instead of interceptions!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Sure, Stetson has overthrown a few, but he’s also put the ball right in the receivers hands, and they drop an easy catch. Not all Stetsons fault.


If y’all had any of our TEs it would make a difference


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Yeah call the PI when it's on UGA.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Yeah call the PI when it's on UGA.


They did!.....thanks


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> If y’all had any of our TEs it would make a difference


Or QB.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> 75 passing yards...



2 easy drops by the TE's and 3-4 overthrows by Stetson.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Or QB.


Don’t get greedy....


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Campbell can't cover a paper bag.  Ballgame.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

TD goobers and the can of whoop butt has opened up on us.

38-21 Goobers


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm afraid its time to pee on the fire and call the dogs boys.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Why didn't Kirby just run clock and get to the half?


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm afraid its time to pee on the fire and call the dogs boys.


Y’all don’t leave.....it’s just getting fun!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2020)

This is awesome if you’re a Gator fan.....? Man, Mullenlick should hang 80 on Kirby. Lord knows he’s gonna have to take his foot off the gas to not score 100.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 7, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> TD goobers and the can of whoop butt has opened up on us.
> 
> 38-21 Goobers


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

Tyson Campbell is getting abused.


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

Leave Bennett in there Kirby. 5 straight punts. He’s our man though


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs anyways


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

If Kirby can't make a adjustment at half for a NEW QB the DAWGS season is over!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Y’all don’t leave.....it’s just getting fun!


I'm a Bama fan. Better believe I'm staying! Nah I really don't care who wins. I'd like to see a good game somewhere on TV today. I coached Emory Jones in AAU  basketball growing up so I pull for him but, he only gets 4 or 5 snaps a game this year


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 7, 2020)

I dont think Florida's offense will be stopped on another possession the rest of the season. They may stop themselves but if you look at whats left after today its hard not to see Trask putting up video game numbers the rest of the year.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

JT Daniel's must not be able to walk


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2020)

It’s been a rough week. Biden wins and now this. ???


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 7, 2020)

jmac7469 said:


> I dont think Florida's offense will be stopped on another possession the rest of the season. They may stop themselves but if you look at whats left after today its hard not to see Trask putting up video game numbers the rest of the year.


Two words. Roll Tide!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 7, 2020)

There’s a difference in being loyal to your guy and getting your butt kicked. Kirby needs to learn this lesson.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2020)

Kirby gonna be cussing people out at halftime


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> It’s been a rough week. Biden wins and now this. ???



This is what we get for going blue.


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 7, 2020)

The first half is a fitting tribute of what it’s like to live in this state this week. I’m moving to Idaho.


----------



## jrickman (Nov 7, 2020)

If we don’t see JT Daniels in the second half, I have some serious questions about this staff.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 7, 2020)

Yeah I’m afraid we don’t have a QB to hang with a shoot out. And defense can’t plug a hole with a Mack truck so we done. What a year it has been be glad when it’s over


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Kirby gonna be cussing people out at halftime



I hope he is looking in the mirror.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 7, 2020)

2020 just keeps on getting better and better?


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 7, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Two words. Roll Tide!


Im all for Alabama unless they are playing Florida, but this years Alabama isnt the same defensively. Of course Alabama will beat Florida, Florida's defense is awful, but Florida will put up big numbers on offense.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> If y’all had any of our TEs it would make a difference





Silver Britches said:


> Or QB.



Task wouldn't help Uga. Kirby would never start him.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

I’m wondering why Georgia gave up on the running game so soon and tried to match UF in the passing game. I’m talking about when the game was closer like late first quarter.


----------



## TomC (Nov 7, 2020)

See what happens when your state turns BLUE!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

A more good Dawgs fans are going to die before the Dawgs win another national championship, if they ever do.  Why are Georgia fans of all sports the most tortured fans of all.  What in the blazes of Hades did we do to deserve this?   I has this though when my uncle, who was a big Dawgs fan, died suddenly of cancer in 2008, I had this hope that the Lord would just give me something good to hold  onto for a little while.  It didn't happen.  Charlie passes away, and there was a feeling that this way going to be the Dawgs year for him.   Why do we always seems to have plays like the UT prayer, and the Auburn ricochet and 2nd and 26 vs Bama and 2 senior DB's get lost and just let the Bama WR go for the winning TD?  Why???????


----------



## poohbear (Nov 7, 2020)

Kirby going to be on the Hot seat soon , I can feel it warming up.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm glad I spent money to watch this game in person.  You reckon Kirby will refund my money since he's paid milllions for his defensive prowess.

 Here's hoping the second half is better.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 7, 2020)

CBS just said, "Joe Biden will address the nation tonight after being elected the 46th President of the United States".


----------



## poohbear (Nov 7, 2020)

PaDawg said:


> I'm glad I spent money to watch this game in person.  You reckon Kirby will refund my money since he's paid milllions for his defensive prowess.
> 
> Here's hoping the second half is better.


It won’t be believe me it won’t be


----------



## tcward (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> I’m wondering why Georgia gave up on the running game so soon and tried to match UF in the passing game. I’m talking about when the game was closer like late first quarter.


Coaching my friend, coaching.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2020)

4HAND said:


> CBS just said, "Joe Biden will address the nation tonight after being elected the 46th President of the United States".



I’m actually enjoying watching your team beat the mutts and you show up with that announcement.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 7, 2020)

4HAND said:


> CBS just said, "Joe Biden will address the nation tonight after being elected the 46th President of the United States".


Great this will make me feel warm and fuzzy


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

4HAND said:


> CBS just said, "Joe Biden will address the nation tonight after being elected the 46th President of the United Socialist States".



Fixed it for you comrade.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 7, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m actually enjoying watching your team beat the mutts and you show up with that announcement.


Sorry.


poohbear said:


> Great this will make me feel warm and fuzzy


Glad I could help. 
Probably shouldn't have posted that, but it just burns my britches. Way too early for them to be crowning him.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2020)

5 stars stacked so deep


----------



## poohbear (Nov 7, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Glad I could help.
> Probably shouldn't have posted that, but it just burns my britches. Way too early for them to be crowning him.


Me biggest sham ever on this United States and nothing will be done about it


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 7, 2020)

What a week 
What a year 
Peace out


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

UF felt sorry for UGA and ran it two times.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

Glad I found “Gladiator” on tv..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Glad I could help.
> Probably shouldn't have posted that, but it just burns my britches. Way too early for them to be crowning him.



All good my friend, been a heckuva year.


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

What channel bud?


----------



## trad bow (Nov 7, 2020)

I’m watching Life Below Zero now. Wife went outside so she could smoke and talk on phone. I don’t do either and don’t want her doing either  while I’m in house.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

5 star QB sitting on the sideline while the midget plays.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

If Bennett plays another down this year without all other options getting hurt, then Kirby needs to be fired.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Kirby is a MORON!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> A more good Dawgs fans are going to die before the Dawgs win another national championship, if they ever do.  Why are Georgia fans of all sports the most tortured fans of all.  What in the blazes of Hades did we do to deserve this?   I has this though when my uncle, who was a big Dawgs fan, died suddenly of cancer in 2008, I had this hope that the Lord would just give me something good to hold  onto for a little while.  It didn't happen.  Charlie passes away, and there was a feeling that this way going to be the Dawgs year for him.   Why do we always seems to have plays like the UT prayer, and the Auburn ricochet and 2nd and 26 vs Bama and 2 senior DB's get lost and just let the Bama WR go for the winning TD?  Why???????


Hey brother. Regardless Jesus is still on the throne! It just a game. I love my Dawgs but it’s just a game. Go Dawgs my brother!


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

5 for 16 is what it finally took. Mercy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> What channel bud?



429 on Comcast...


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 7, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> It’s been a rough week. Biden wins and now this. ???



Gators cheatin'.  They done made a deal with Biden after he lost the state of FL.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 7, 2020)

Explain why White and cook have only 5 freaking rush attempts.
I guess that first play running it 75 yards wore him out.
and then you bring in Mathis.

I think Kirby is better than richt, but crap this is getting old!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Hey brother. Regardless Jesus is still on the throne! It just a game. I love my Dawgs but it’s just a game. Go Dawgs my brother!



I know, but I would like my life on this world to be a little more pleasant.  I'm 41, have already had a neck fusion because I have degenerative disc disease and now I have 3 discs in my lower back that are bulging, dessicated, and herniated.  I just want a good year or two and for a good person to be our president.  Our whole country is about to be turned into a socialist crackpot nation and so many on the other side are ok with the cheating.  Why can't the good people the ones to win?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 7, 2020)

Do we(them dawgs!) still control our own destiny?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

What a hit!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 7, 2020)

4HAND said:


> CBS just said, "Joe Biden will address the nation tonight after being elected the 46th President of the United States".



When Harris becomes the 47th POTUS in early 2021, Stacey Abrams will be the new VP. 

Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Do we(them dawgs!) still control our own destiny?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Our destiny was controlled by Kirby when he stuck with Bennett after the Alabama game


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 7, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> When Harris becomes the 47th POTUS in early 2021, Stacey Abrams will be the new VP.
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


They'll have to hire more white house kitchen staff.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Milton is hurt now.   What in the did the Dawgs do to deserve this?  I'm afraid at any minute that Zeus will blow his knee out again.   McIntosh is hurt, now Milton.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> When Harris becomes the 47th POTUS in early 2021, Stacey Abrams will be the new VP.
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it.




The leftists are saying just accept the results of this election, yet Abrams never conceded the Georgia race and claimed fraud with no proof at all.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 7, 2020)

4HAND said:


> They'll have to hire more white house kitchen staff.




I'd donate $1,000 to the democrats Senate runoff if Stacey Abrams will pose in an Aunt Jemima outfit.

I want the poster!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 7, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> The leftists are saying just accept the results of this election, yet Abrams never conceded the Georgia race and claimed fraud with no proof at all.




They fight dirty and cut throat. They took us in the alley, stomped our guts out and stole our wallet.

I kinda respect that in a way.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2020)

Dawgs ain’t give up but their fans have


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Come on Dawgs!!  We need this.  Just imagine if Smart would have stayed with Mathis from day one?  He is faster, taller, with a much better arm and huge upside compared to Bennett.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I'd donate $1,000 to the democrats Senate runoff if Stacey Abrams will pose in an Aunt Jemima outfit.
> 
> I want the poster!


This doesn't belong in the sports forum.... But I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Here we come you stinking goobers! Look out!

41-28 goobies

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

Throwback said:


> 5 stars stacked so deep


Stacked up like Barn wood.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs ain’t give up but their fans have



Well the Dawgs do have a track record, but I believe it can happen if they can just get a stop or 2.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Y’all keep losing players. Kirby got any eligibility left?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2020)

Another Dawg down.  Depth is good but there is a reason they are 2nd or 3rd string and not a starter.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

only 13 down - we can do this! Just keep the goobers from scoring again, and we get 2 more TDS and extra points, and ta-da, we win! Dawgs just need to D up from here on.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Y’all keep losing players. Kirby got any eligibility left?


Not at safety


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Another Dawg down.  Depth is good but there is a reason they are 2nd or 3rd string and not a starter.


No, no , no.....y’all stack them 5stars 3 deep.
We’re the team that can’t recruit.........


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Breaking news out of Savannah, the mascot UGA just suffered a broken toe. More on this developing story as I get it.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> I know, but I would like my life on this world to be a little more pleasant.  I'm 41, have already had a neck fusion because I have degenerative disc disease and now I have 3 discs in my lower back that are bulging, dessicated, and herniated.  I just want a good year or two and for a good person to be our president.  Our whole country is about to be turned into a socialist crackpot nation and so many on the other side are ok with the cheating.  Why can't the good people the ones to win?


The good people always win. God is control. I watch my dad deal with the some of the same issues you have every day. I can only imagine how much pain you deal with. I’d love to see my Dawgs win it all but I don’t let myself get wrapped up in it. Life is too short. Praying for you! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> No, no , no.....y’all stack them 5stars 3 deep.
> We’re the team that can’t recruit.........


no excuses


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Man we’ve missed a ton of wide open receivers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Even our usually reliable punter sucks today.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Man we’ve missed a ton of wide open receivers.


Yes you have. Daniels must still be injured.


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

Embarrassing


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2020)

It’s special kind of system that has a bus load of 5 stars, AL asst coaches and can’t build a winning team.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Hey brother. Regardless Jesus is still on the throne! It just a game. I love my Dawgs but it’s just a game. Go Dawgs my brother!


Amen Brother Brown!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs ain’t give up but their fans have


NEVER...


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

*GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Time to go get here on this series. Let’s go!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> It’s special kind of system that has a bus load of 5 stars, AL asst coaches and can’t build a winning team.


Can't build a winning team?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> I know, but I would like my life on this world to be a little more pleasant.  I'm 41, have already had a neck fusion because I have degenerative disc disease and now I have 3 discs in my lower back that are bulging, dessicated, and herniated.  I just want a good year or two and for a good person to be our president.  Our whole country is about to be turned into a socialist crackpot nation and so many on the other side are ok with the cheating.  Why can't the good people the ones to win?


Prayers for you! 
Don't worry brother it will get better!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Mathis & Bennett are not worth the Charmin Ultra Soft they use in the bathroom!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Can't build a winning team?



I don’t see UGA headed to the NC this year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

JT Daniels must be hurt BAD if this is all we got!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Dawgs blowing a lot of opportunities. Gotta take advantage of the. We could be ahead right now.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 7, 2020)

Looks like yall got a Jarrett Guarantano problem


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I don’t see UGA headed to the NC this year.


Winning means having a better than 500 record.   Maybe you should choose your words more wisely.   Most 3rd graders comprehend the word "winning"


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

They are 7 for 24. That ain’t good?



Rackmaster said:


> Mathis & Bennett are not worth the Charmin Ultra Soft they use in the bathroom!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 7, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> I know, but I would like my life on this world to be a little more pleasant.  I'm 41, have already had a neck fusion because I have degenerative disc disease and now I have 3 discs in my lower back that are bulging, dessicated, and herniated.  I just want a good year or two and for a good person to be our president.  Our whole country is about to be turned into a socialist crackpot nation and so many on the other side are ok with the cheating.  Why can't the good people the ones to win?


Feel your pain buddy. I had a neck fusion 10 years ago and I'm now 46. Then came the torn meniscus in both knees 2 weeks apart. Surgery. Then came the torn rotator cuff and torn bicep in both shoulders. More surgeries. Now as far as football, jump on the Bama bandwagon. I think there's one more seat left. You can sit beside me in the handicap seats


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

look a there. Another blown opportunity. Should’ve been a pick 6.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Feel your pain buddy. I had a neck fusion 10 years ago and I'm now 46. Then came the torn meniscus in both knees 2 weeks apart. Surgery. Then came the torn rotator cuff and torn bicep in both shoulders. More surgeries. Now as far as football, jump on the Bama bandwagon. I think there's one more seat left. You can sit beside me in the handicap seats



Fusion in my early 40s, almost 30 years later I got 90 % back from it. A few bad days but overall it helped a lot. We are gonna have a full bench.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Good Job Kirbster keep playing Mathis & Bennett!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

That should do it.


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

7 fer 27. 108 yds and 2 picks.  Dang all mighty


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

Congrats goobers. That is all.


----------



## K80 (Nov 7, 2020)

Kirby ought to have some accountability...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

K80 said:


> Kirby ought to have some accountability...


He definitely didn't have a good defensive game plan, and the team wasn't ready mentally to play


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2020)

Next year


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

Great game gottards!!  Keep winning


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2020)

Dawgs are 4-2
Auburn is 4-2


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs are 4-2
> Auburn is 4-2


Barn ought to be 2 and 4.... And y'all lost to our horrible selves lol


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

GoldDot40 said:


> View attachment 1048607


Taking apps on HC as well


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 7, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs are 4-2
> Auburn is 4-2


That will leave a mark


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

I would have liked to see this game with both teams at full strength.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs are 4-2
> Auburn is 4-2


And we beat you by 3 TD’s... That’s how bad Auburn is.


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 7, 2020)

Only fitting that the good God fearing conservative red state of Florida would win this game. Take any win I can after the election, I mean coup.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> 7 fer 27. 108 yds and 2 picks.  Dang all mighty


Another interception


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 7, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> That will leave a mark


Not as much as the mark we left on Au's butts.


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 7, 2020)

1 2 3 45 them gators don't take no jive


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 7, 2020)

Congrats to UF.

Other than the first 4 minutes and a pick 6, that was pretty ugly.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2020)

Congrats Gators. You guys put A whooping on us. No excuses. Go beat Bama. Lord knows we can’t!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 7, 2020)

Man, Grantham's defense looked good.

Maybe Kirby could take a few pointers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

Congrats Gators!


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 7, 2020)

Does Kirby have room in his dresser for dan Mullen pajamas next to his Kirby smart pajamas


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Our D is a little improved, but no way we can stop Bama.


----------



## Duff (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> I would have liked to see this game with both teams at full strength.




I Don’t believe the outcome would have been much different bud.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 7, 2020)

I don’t Understand how The University of Georgia doesn’t have a QB.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 7, 2020)

Personally I’m giving Kirby one more year. He was hired to win a championship


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> I don’t Understand how The University of Georgia doesn’t have a QB.


Why don’t they try Beck?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

I was calling every UGA offensive play before it happened.  It was real easy.  See if you agree.  First down incomplete pass.  2nd down hand off for little or no gain.  3rd and 10 overthrow the reciever 30 plus yards downfield.  Punt


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

FootLongDawg said:


> I was calling every UGA offensive play before it happened.  It was real easy.  See if you agree.  First down incomplete pass.  2nd down hand off for little or no gain.  3rd and 10 overthrow the reciever 30 plus yards downfield.  Punt


If you were calling those plays............they need to fire you!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 7, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> If Bennett plays another down this year without all other options getting hurt, then Kirby needs to be fired.


We’ve got to have somebody that can throw better than these 2 today.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 7, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Do we(them dawgs!) still control our own destiny?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Yeah if we are headed for the toilet


----------



## poohbear (Nov 7, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Feel your pain buddy. I had a neck fusion 10 years ago and I'm now 46. Then came the torn meniscus in both knees 2 weeks apart. Surgery. Then came the torn rotator cuff and torn bicep in both shoulders. More surgeries. Now as far as football, jump on the Bama bandwagon. I think there's one more seat left. You can sit beside me in the handicap seats


I respect Bama and saban and what they have done over the years but I hate them with a passion , wish my Dawgs could finish the deal one time. But here lately I have thought about it believe me.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 7, 2020)

It’s hard to watch all these games with good quarterbacks while my dawgs languish in less than mediocrity.
What the heck?


----------



## poohbear (Nov 7, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> I don’t Understand how The University of Georgia doesn’t have a QB.


You and me both


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> It’s hard to watch all these games with good quarterbacks while my dawgs languish in less than mediocrity.
> What the heck?


Earlier this year we were all talking about how crowded the UGA QB room was with 4 and 5 stars, and how likely it was that someone would transfer. Now the cupboard is bare?
I think Mathis is a bust from what little I’ve seen. Bennett is a fill in. Daniels may be the answer but he’s apparently hurt. So I ask again, why not try Beck?


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Nov 7, 2020)

And Kirby just said JT's knee is fine, that he took more reps in fall camp than Stetson. That tells me that he has no confidence in him and we are stuck...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 7, 2020)

I pull for both quarterbacks being one is an overachiever and the other overcame brain surgery for cryin out loud but, neither are going to be able to get the job done. I felt bad for them


----------



## ryork (Nov 7, 2020)

It’s not the OC play calling, UGA just simply doesn’t have top tier SEC caliber talent at the QB position.  Can’t afford to get in a track meet with the Gators or much of anyone else for that matter.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Why don’t they try Beck?


I have no idea. Either there’s something we don’t know about him or Daniels or Kirby is just that hard headed and wants Bennett


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 7, 2020)

ryork said:


> UGA just simply doesn’t have top tier SEC caliber talent at the QB position.


You can say the same about our receivers. Did you see the size of Florida’s receivers ?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 7, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> I don’t Understand how The University of Georgia doesn’t have a QB.



We have a great QB. He just happens to be starting for Ohio State these days.

Kirby has shown that he is a phenomenal recruiter, but he has to do a better job of retaining that talent.  At one point, we had absolute embarrassment of riches at QB, and all of the sudden we were QB poor.  We need guys that buy into the program and are willing to wait their turn for the good of the team.  We need guys that forgo the draft and return because they want to win a championship their senior year.  You can't build a program and win games with  4* and 5* recruits that are starting for other schools.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 7, 2020)

Recruiting elite talent is great.

Retained elite talent wins championships.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 7, 2020)

Bennett has separated shoulder?
And our staff kept him in there? 
It was so obvious after the hit on TD , that even a caveman knew he was done for the day.
What a rotten end to a rotten week.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 7, 2020)

Lol !


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 7, 2020)

Kirby has lost control!


----------



## ryork (Nov 7, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> You can say the same about our receivers. Did you see the size of Florida’s receivers ?



GA might not be able to match #84 but overall their receiving talent is superior to FL. GA doesn’t have a QB capable of getting them the ball consistently, just that simple. This team with Fields would be incredible. Fields is more talented and a better player than Fromm could dream of being. Why the WF transfer sat out is a mystery to me, but they are apparently high and dry in the QB stable......


----------



## poohbear (Nov 8, 2020)

I noticed that even Clemson even though they lost to ND their backup QB he can throw it and hit a guy. Ours can’t hit a pickup truck at 20 yards. Why were these guys 4 and 5 star players? And I know we are missing some players on D but I don’t think it lived up to the hype. Don’t know team is a mess a lot of work to do.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 8, 2020)

ryork said:


> GA might not be able to match #84 but overall their receiving talent is superior to FL. ......


It’s obvious y’all are suffering from a bad situation at QB, but from what I saw yesterday there’s no way your receivers are the equivalent of UFs. There were just too many dropped balls that were not the QBs fault. At full strength with Pickens health the gap would be much closer but UF still has the edge.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 8, 2020)

bullgator said:


> It’s obvious y’all are suffering from a bad situation at QB, but from what I saw yesterday there’s no way your receivers are the equivalent of UFs. There were just too many dropped balls that were not the QBs fault. At full strength with Pickens health the gap would be much closer but UF still has the edge.


Troof.... Pitts makes the margin wider.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2020)

That number 84 for UF is an absolute beast! He can’t be covered.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 8, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> Lol ! View attachment 1048654


Mullen could coach him up!........


----------



## Duff (Nov 8, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> That number 84 for UF is an absolute beast! He can’t be covered.



No doubt, especially when Trask was placing the ball where he wanted. So impressed with Trask. It was a shocker when he missed that sideline throw late in the game.


----------



## Duff (Nov 8, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Earlier this year we were all talking about how crowded the UGA QB room was with 4 and 5 stars, and how likely it was that someone would transfer. Now the cupboard is bare?
> I think Mathis is a bust from what little I’ve seen. Bennett is a fill in. Daniels may be the answer but he’s apparently hurt. So I ask again, why not try Beck?



Agree. What is he going to do? Throw a interception? Not move the ball and bring your punter on the field 6 consecutive possessions? That would be terrible


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2020)

Duff said:


> No doubt, especially when Trask was placing the ball where he wanted. So impressed with Trask. It was a shocker when he missed that sideline throw late in the game.


There were some nice balls thrown that couldn’t be defended. Trask looked good and much improved. As I said with Bama we need a legitimate QB and a couple receivers. We have tge receivers coming in and that are out. But without a QB it’s all for nothing.


----------



## Beagles N Boykins (Nov 8, 2020)

I’m not a real fan of any team but I do wager on most and have been for many years. My wife travels to all UGA games and it is sad to see the situation that they are always in. It’s always close but no cigar. The latest set of coaches doesn’t have the ability to develop and retain talent. They recruit the best but the kids stay at high school level for the most part. Kirby also seems to be loyal to a fault, which is great for a friend, but not so much as a high level coach. Fromm for example, was a good QB and great person, but he couldn’t get a NC. Kirby allowed one of the elite QBs in the nation to leave because of that loyalty. Fromm’s gone and so is Fields. Fields is the better player and a great coach would see that. There are not many Saban or Sweeney type coaches out there but for my wife’s sake I hope y’all find one to end this 40yr embarrassment.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> Lol ! View attachment 1048654


----------



## bullgator (Nov 8, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> There were some nice balls thrown that couldn’t be defended. Trask looked good and much improved. As I said with Bama we need a legitimate QB and a couple receivers. We have tge receivers coming in and that are out. But without a QB it’s all for nothing.


that’s why I thought Georgia needed to push the running game.


Beagles N Boykins said:


> I’m not a real fan of any team but I do wager on most and have been for many years. My wife travels to all UGA games and it is sad to see the situation that they are always in. It’s always close but no cigar. The latest set of coaches doesn’t have the ability to develop and retain talent. They recruit the best but the kids stay at high school level for the most part. Kirby also seems to be loyal to a fault, which is great for a friend, but not so much as a high level coach. Fromm for example, was a good QB and great person, but he couldn’t get a NC. Kirby allowed one of the elite QBs in the nation to leave because of that loyalty. Fromm’s gone and so is Fields. Fields is the better player and a great coach would see that. There are not many Saban or Sweeney type coaches out there but for my wife’s sake I hope y’all find one to end this 40yr embarrassment.


I thought Fields left because of racism. Isn’t that why he got immediate eligibility?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2020)

bullgator said:


> that’s why I thought Georgia needed to push the running game.
> agree 100%
> 
> I thought Fields left because of racism. Isn’t that why he got immediate eligibility?


Loling on Fields


----------



## Beagles N Boykins (Nov 8, 2020)

He left because he got little playing time. He called that racism bull to keep from waiting a year to play at OSU. Yes hindsight is 20/20 but it seems some coaches make the right call and some don’t. Just my opinion and I could be wrong.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 8, 2020)

bullgator said:


> that’s why I thought Georgia needed to push the running game.
> 
> I thought Fields left because of racism. Isn’t that why he got immediate eligibility?



There was an incident where another athlete used a racial slur in reference to Fields. The assumption is that his lawyer used that as a basis for immediate eligibility (although the lawyer denies using that argument).  Fields has been back to the UGA campus since leaving, including attending a football scrimmage earlier in this year.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Nov 8, 2020)

Georgia has elite receivers? More dropped balls than caught balls it looked to me. I guess whatever excuse you want to place on the L will work. UGA simply got whipped. On both sides of the ball. Might as well face the reality that Florida has and will have a better chance to beat Bama for the foreseeable future and obviously the past 20 years too. 
Happy my Gators stomped UGA and stopped all this NC talk. Maybe in the next 40 years you will get one. Until then you can see what one looks like in your lifetime at Ben Hill Stadium.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 8, 2020)

Bob Wallace said:


> Georgia has elite receivers? More dropped balls than caught balls it looked to me. I guess whatever excuse you want to place on the L will work. UGA simply got whipped. On both sides of the ball. Might as well face the reality that Florida has and will have a better chance to beat Bama for the foreseeable future and obviously the past 20 years too.
> Happy my Gators stomped UGA and stopped all this NC talk. Maybe in the next 40 years you will get one. Until then you can see what one looks like in your lifetime at Ben Hill Stadium.


BBoy oh boy everybody has been getting along and complimenting FL on the win til ole sour grapes comes around. He used to try to do this before the ga FL  games..... Then he'd have to eat his crow in hiding and not come back around lol.  Now he doesn't show up before the game but comes out the hole to crow lol. Go back in the hole Bob.   Or at least try to be a classy fan like bullgator, 4 hand, and the others that post here.  Most of us called the loss to y'all last Saturday.  Guess you were a little to gunshy to show up then


----------



## bullgator (Nov 8, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> BBoy oh boy everybody has been getting along and complimenting FL on the win til ole sour grapes comes around. He used to try to do this before the ga FL  games..... Then he'd have to eat his crow in hiding and not come back around lol.  Now he doesn't show up before the game but comes out the hole to crow lol. Go back in the hole Bob.   Or at least try to be a classy fan like bullgator, 4 hand, and the others that post here.  Most of us called the loss to y'all last Saturday.  Guess you were a little to gunshy to show up then


You call me a classy fan one more time and the gloves are coming off!.......


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 8, 2020)

Can fans enter the transfer portal??‍


----------



## bullgator (Nov 8, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> Can fans enter the transfer portal??‍



Yes, but they can’t be recruited!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 8, 2020)

Bob Wallace said:


> Georgia has elite receivers? More dropped balls than caught balls it looked to me. I guess whatever excuse you want to place on the L will work. UGA simply got whipped. On both sides of the ball. Might as well face the reality that Florida has and will have a better chance to beat Bama for the foreseeable future and obviously the past 20 years too.
> Happy my Gators stomped UGA and stopped all this NC talk. Maybe in the next 40 years you will get one. Until then you can see what one looks like in your lifetime at Ben Hill Stadium.


 I hate to burst your bubble while you're on cloud nine but, Florida hasn't any chance at beating Bama this year or in the near future. You guys definitely won but, UGA didn't do ANYTHING to help themselves by dropping passes and missing wide open recievers. A win is a win though


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 8, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I hate to burst your bubble while you're on cloud nine but, Florida hasn't any chance at beating Bama this year or in the near future. You guys definitely won but, UGA didn't do ANYTHING to help themselves by dropping passes and missing wide open recievers. A win is a win though


Or in the past like he claimed. They couldn't even beat ga.... Who couldn't beat Bama.....come on now bobb.   See what I did there?   I was being a realist about the team I pull for


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 8, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> I don’t Understand how The University of Georgia doesn’t have a QB.


They have JT Daniels & Carson Beck but Kirby refuses to even try them! 

How much worse could it be?? 

Brock Vandagriff may be reconsidering after watching this year! 

I said the last 2 years it was Pittman or Coley and after them we would know what the problem is.....the problem is Kirby! 

There is NO way Carson Beck or JT Daniels could be worse than Bennett or Mathis!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2020)

Bob Wallace said:


> Georgia has elite receivers? More dropped balls than caught balls it looked to me. I guess whatever excuse you want to place on the L will work. UGA simply got whipped. On both sides of the ball. Might as well face the reality that Florida has and will have a better chance to beat Bama for the foreseeable future and obviously the past 20 years too.
> Happy my Gators stomped UGA and stopped all this NC talk. Maybe in the next 40 years you will get one. Until then you can see what one looks like in your lifetime at Ben Hill Stadium.


Wow! Look ehhrbodi here’s a great example of drive by shooting that missed


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 8, 2020)

This is my prediction....

2021 - JT Daniels will be the starting QB with Stetson Bennett at backup, with some nobody at #3!

Carson Beck & Brock Vandagriff will transfer and both will come back to bite UGA in the rear!

JT Daniels is a Sophmore and still has 2 years of eligibility, Beck & Vandagriff will NOT sit for 2 years waiting to start so they will transfer to some team that they can start!

Avatar bet for 2 weeks on this scenario???


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 8, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> Lol ! View attachment 1048654


100%


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 8, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I hate to burst your bubble while you're on cloud nine but, Florida hasn't any chance at beating Bama this year or in the near future. You guys definitely won but, UGA didn't do ANYTHING to help themselves by dropping passes and missing wide open recievers. A win is a win though


Brother it's 2020 I wouldn't count my chickens before they hatch! 

I don't think Florida will beat Alabama either but i also didn't think the USA would elect a Stuttering, basement dwelling MORON like Biden either!!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 8, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Earlier this year we were all talking about how crowded the UGA QB room was with 4 and 5 stars, and how likely it was that someone would transfer. Now the cupboard is bare?
> I think Mathis is a bust from what little I’ve seen. Bennett is a fill in. Daniels may be the answer but he’s apparently hurt. So I ask again, why not try Beck?


Who knows what Kirby thinks he needs to do a little changing himself. I don’t know what he promises these boys but if they don’t perform it needs to be next man up


----------



## poohbear (Nov 8, 2020)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> And Kirby just said JT's knee is fine, that he took more reps in fall camp than Stetson. That tells me that he has no confidence in him and we are stuck...


Kirbys opinion on QBs is beginning not to mean much.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 8, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Bennett has separated shoulder?
> And our staff kept him in there?
> It was so obvious after the hit on TD , that even a caveman knew he was done for the day.
> What a rotten end to a rotten week.



When I heard that, I was mad.  I was on my way to pick my daughter up from work and heard the TD call, then Scott Howard's reaction to Rosemy's injury, so I didn't even know about Bennett's shoulder.  Mathis made a few mistakes, but that last TD throw was an absolute missile down the middle.  He needs first team reps the rest of the year to get his timing and long throws down with his WR's and TE's.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 21, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> This is my prediction....
> 
> 2021 - JT Daniels will be the starting QB with Stetson Bennett at backup, with some nobody at #3!
> 
> ...


Any takers??


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Any takers??


Dear Athens.... If anyone transfers, please let it be Mathis and Bennett.  Thank you.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 22, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Dear Athens.... If anyone transfers, please let it be Mathis and Bennett.  Thank you.


Yes sir!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2020)

And if Kirby don't change the culture and light a fire, he can go with em.  Put people in the game who can produce!!!! Throwing and catching.... Daniels threw 9 tds seemed like last night. 6 were dropped


----------

